# ScaleInterpolator verschiebt Objekt immer in den Ursprung.



## iki (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Sphere, welche ich vibrieren lassen moechte, indem ich die groese aendere. Dazu habe ich mir einen Scalenterpolator geschnappt und lasse diesen die Groesse der Sphere aendern. Dieser schiebt nun jedoch immer die Sphere in den Koordinaten Uprsprung. Was mache ich falsch? 

Hier der Code:


```
//Code fuer Vibration
			Alpha alpha = new Alpha(-1,50);
			ScaleInterpolator sint = new ScaleInterpolator(alpha, colidableFieldElementsTransformgroup);
			sint.setEnable(false);
			sint.setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
						
			colidableFieldElementsTransformgroup.addChild(sint);
```

Danke fuer eure Hilfe !!!![/code]


----------



## Marco13 (5. Apr 2007)

Bin zwar aus Java3D schon eine Weile raus, aber...

```
ScaleInterpolator sint = new ScaleInterpolator(alpha, colidableFieldElementsTransformgroup);
...
colidableFieldElementsTransformgroup.addChild(sint);
```
wenn ich das richtig sehe, bezieht sich der Interpolator hier auf die TransformGroup, an der er selbst hängt. Ich hätte jetzt sowas gedacht wie

```
TransformGroup sphereTransformGroup = erstelleTransformGroupDieNurDieSphereEnthält();
ScaleInterpolator sint = new ScaleInterpolator(alpha, sphereTransformGroup);
sint.setEnable(false);
sint.setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
colidableFieldElementsTransformgroup.addChild(sint);
```
aber 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht. Ist lange her.


----------



## iki (5. Apr 2007)

Hi,

tausend dank fuer deine Hilfe !!!

Du hattest recht. Zum Glueck ist die Java 3d Dokumentation so schlecht das das nicht ersichtlich wird. Habe ueberall gesucht aber nirgends etwas Hilfreiches gefunden. Tausend dank!!

ralpg


----------

